# I refused a cash tip!



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

And it felt good. First and maybe only time I’ll turn down a cash tip. Im someone who is grateful if a rider gives me .50 cents in quarters as a tip because thats .50 cents more then most riders tip.

This was my first pickup of the day. She was an older lady with a 4.96 rating so I thought it was gonna be an uneventful ride. She gets in the car and immediately asked me to take a right out of her apartment complex. As i take a right turn out of the street she yells “ I said take a left. Great now were going to have to go the long way around!”. She continues for another minute being disrespectful asking me how hard is it to follow directions. Now mind you i grew up 1 mile away from her. I know the area better then the mailman. Me going right or left made no difference but if a rider has a preference then thats good enough for me I won’t fight them. I dont say another word the entire ride. She continues to bark directions all the way to her destination which was a church 2 miles down the street.

I was wondering why she had a high rating if she was such a pain in the ass. Then i saw it. A couple minutes from church she starts going in her purse to pull out 2 $1 bills. I know these riders. The ones who act out on rides but give you a tip to makeup for their disrespectful behavior. 

When i drop her off I don’t say anything. She goes to hand me the $2. I look at her right in the eyes and say “I don’t want that.” I made sure to say I don’t want that instead of no thanks because I want her to feel the disrespect that she gave me. She looked stunned and almost remorseful when i said that. Almost like i was saying I don’t want your money. Her reaction was exactly what i was looking for. Putting that old lady’s behavior in check. She puts her money back into her purse and says thanks for the ride which i don’t respond too. She says thank you 2 more times as she was taking her time getting out almost waiting for me to respond. I didnt give her the satisfaction of saying your welcome. I 1 starred her knowing she was probably one of those riders who cares about their high ratings. Sometimes these riders need to be put in their place. When you disrespect someone then dont be surprised if they return the favor.


----------



## LA Husky (Jun 28, 2018)

Next time take the cash and then 1* her, feels much better


----------



## JasonLV23 (Sep 4, 2017)

CJfrom619 said:


> And it felt good. First and maybe only time I'll turn down a cash tip. Im someone who is grateful if a rider gives me .50 cents in quarters as a tip because thats .50 cents more then most riders tip.
> 
> This was my first pickup of the day. She was an older lady with a 4.96 rating so I thought it was gonna be an uneventful ride. She gets in the car and immediately asked me to take a right out of her apartment complex. As i take a right turn out of the street she yells " I said take a left. Great now were going to have to go the long way around!". She continues for another minute being disrespectful asking me how hard is it to follow directions. Now mind you i grew up 1 mile away from her. I know the area better then the mailman. Me going right or left made no difference but if a rider has a preference then thats good enough for me I won't fight them. I dont say another word the entire ride. She continues to bark directions all the way to her destination which was a church 2 miles down the street.
> 
> ...


PERFECT!


----------



## ThatGuyPaul (Apr 26, 2019)

Yea man could still take the money as some reimbursement for dealing with that crap. Go use it on a lotto ticket or give it away who cares.


----------



## JasonLV23 (Sep 4, 2017)

CJfrom619 said:


> And it felt good. First and maybe only time I'll turn down a cash tip. Im someone who is grateful if a rider gives me .50 cents in quarters as a tip because thats .50 cents more then most riders tip.
> 
> This was my first pickup of the day. She was an older lady with a 4.96 rating so I thought it was gonna be an uneventful ride. She gets in the car and immediately asked me to take a right out of her apartment complex. As i take a right turn out of the street she yells " I said take a left. Great now were going to have to go the long way around!". She continues for another minute being disrespectful asking me how hard is it to follow directions. Now mind you i grew up 1 mile away from her. I know the area better then the mailman. Me going right or left made no difference but if a rider has a preference then thats good enough for me I won't fight them. I dont say another word the entire ride. She continues to bark directions all the way to her destination which was a church 2 miles down the street.
> 
> ...


PERFECT... though on second thought you could have also taken the two dollars and not said thank you and still gave her a 1 star... the no thank you while taking the $2 would have spoke even louder maybe?


----------



## The Texan (Mar 1, 2019)

Did you mention, that you have the correct directions on the app?

When I have people that start barking out directions, I politlely remind them of the app.

And, when they do occasionally know a better way to their destination- I listen to that too.

I did leave an older woman at an Auto Parts store- good part of town- when she blamed me for her putting the destination in the app wrong! 
She was going to her dentist! LOL


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Lol, why are you doing Uber if you're not taking tips?

Old people on Uber/Lyft: cringe.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

I don't worry about $2. Her reaction was better then a $10 tip to me. I understand most drivers would still take that $2 too and I don't blame them.

Understand though. Me not taking her money was what i wanted. I wanted her to feel like her money was no good to me.

I do pretty well on tips. $2 certainly isnt gonna make or break the day. My last ride of the day gave me a $20 spot but then i tipped the hostess at my restaurant $10 on a $18 carry out order. What goes around comes around?



















June132017 said:


> Lol, why are you doing Uber if you're not taking tips?
> 
> Old people on Uber/Lyft: cringe.





CJfrom619 said:


> First and maybe only time I'll turn down a cash tip.


Maybe you missed my second sentence.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

CJfrom619 said:


> She gets in the car and immediately asked me to take a right out of her apartment complex. As i take a right turn out of the street she yells " I said take a left. Great now were going to have to go the long way around!". She continues for another minute being disrespectful asking me how hard is it to follow directions.


And just like that you let a perfect usage of the *EJECT *button slip away.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Pax Collector said:


> And just like that you let a perfect usage of the *EJECT *button slip away.


I've got power sliding doors on the van but silly safety stuffs won't let me open them unless I'm in park. Perfect missed opportunity for an actual eject button.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

VanGuy said:


> I've got power sliding doors on the van but silly safety stuffs won't let me open them unless I'm in park. Perfect missed opportunity for an actual eject button.


Yea exactly in a perfect world.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

I probably would have taken the $2 and not thanked her.


----------



## DirtyRead (Oct 2, 2016)

I totally agree with the way you handle it. Life aint all about money and money don't buy class or the right to to be an ass. I am big on word choice. You not saying you are welcome is the perfect response or non response because she is not welcome in your car. And silence can speak volumes. Her two bucks weren't worth her two cents.


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

LA Husky said:


> Next time take the cash and then 1* her, feels much better


I would've done that too.


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

I did that once - total ***** who I drove in terrible weather (made bank on long hauling the heck out of the ride cause it was crazy high xl surge & I'd already given her a piece of my mind) - she had started the ride with 'we'll tip you big' and at the drip off she tried to give me money & I said, 'the LAST thing I want is money from YOU' and refused to take it.

She left it on the center console and left embarrassed and apologetic. I made $82 on the ride and she left me $30 cash and I still regret driving her anywhere.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

CJfrom619 said:


> And it felt good. First and maybe only time I'll turn down a cash tip. Im someone who is grateful if a rider gives me .50 cents in quarters as a tip because thats .50 cents more then most riders tip.
> 
> This was my first pickup of the day. She was an older lady with a 4.96 rating so I thought it was gonna be an uneventful ride. She gets in the car and immediately asked me to take a right out of her apartment complex. As i take a right turn out of the street she yells " I said take a left. Great now were going to have to go the long way around!". She continues for another minute being disrespectful asking me how hard is it to follow directions. Now mind you i grew up 1 mile away from her. I know the area better then the mailman. Me going right or left made no difference but if a rider has a preference then thats good enough for me I won't fight them. I dont say another word the entire ride. She continues to bark directions all the way to her destination which was a church 2 miles down the street.
> 
> ...


old people become grumpy, that is part of being old
When old people get into my vehicle, I know they are old, so I change my gear..yes ma'am, yes sir, thank you... doesn't matter what they say

Old people need to be graded under a curve system....


----------



## loophole (Jun 7, 2016)

June132017 said:


> Lol, why are you doing Uber if you're not taking tips?
> 
> Old people on Uber/Lyft: cringe.


Got a first timer on Fuber today, old bastard texted me where he was beforehand in the congested parking lot, then was headed to the movies by himself. He tipped me $5, told me he worked service industry in his lifetime, even asked me if 5 was ok or not, old folks.... though many can be a PITA, they tend to tip most often, I'll take an old ladies roll of dimes any day, just in case I need to punch a PAX if he or she tries slitting my throat or something, gives that punch a lil extra oomph


----------



## blackeleven (Nov 18, 2014)

This post reminded me of this ride from Morena/Clairemont Dr area. App says Morena to Balboa to Mt. Everest..

And she has a loud mouth and insists Denver to Clairemont Dr to Burgener through Tecolote yada yada yada

I obeyed and I don't remember if I acted to Butt-Hurt or not.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I would have taken the $2 tip, thanked her, and given her 5*. Yes, I'm a sellout.

That's fine though...you do you, I'll do me.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

The Texan said:


> Did you mention, that you have the correct directions on the app?
> 
> When I have people that start barking out directions, I politlely remind them of the app.
> 
> ...


I deal with it on a daily basis. They don't care if you have GPS, even when it has real-time traffic information.

I've also had tons of people that don't want to take the highway, rather drive straight through the city with more traffic and tons of lights. Not a single pax can give me a reason, other than thinking it's shorter. I have to point out it's nearly twice the duration and that it's harder on my car - brakes and fuel efficiency.

To the OP - bravo!! You handled that perfectly!!


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

I got my largest tip from an elderly woman last week. It was a $6 ride and she tipped me $25. Having to put up with an 88 yr old MIL that is cranky like that is good training.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

r


MadTownUberD said:


> I would have taken the $2 tip, thanked her, and given her 5*. Yes, I'm a sellout.
> 
> That's fine though...you do you, I'll do me.


Disrespect is Disrespect regardless of age. I dont care if your 12 years old or 90 years old. My parents and elders taught me to respect others. Treat others how you would like to be treated. The ones that dont show respect don't get mine in return.

I don't care about any amount of money someone throws in my face. Money comes and goes in this life. Your character is what is important.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Preserving your character is not allowing someone to own you by saying something like "The ones that don't show respect don't get mine in return". Let go of all the energy you have around being respected and don't let angry people decide for you how you will treat others.

If someone looks down on me for being a lowly rideshare driver, it's their problem, not mine.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

welikecamping said:


> Preserving your character is not allowing someone to own you by saying something like "The ones that don't show respect don't get mine in return". Let go of all the energy you have around being respected and don't let angry people decide for you how you will treat others.
> 
> If someone looks down on me for being a lowly rideshare driver, it's their problem, not mine.


I agree with this. For me it's almost comical when a pax orders me around. It's liberating because it really doesn't matter.

But I have a day job where I have a lot of influence and responsibility. I might see a backseat driver differently if I didn't.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

welikecamping said:


> Preserving your character is not allowing someone to own you by saying something like "The ones that don't show respect don't get mine in return". Let go of all the energy you have around being respected and don't let angry people decide for you how you will treat others.
> 
> If someone looks down on me for being a lowly rideshare driver, it's their problem, not mine.


I absolutely don't let others decide how I treat people especially not my riders. Im always happy and in a good mood but if i get disrespected wether it be at work or in life. I wont put on a smile on for you and accept your $2 tip while saying your welcome. That would be fake and not my character. Trust me I don't mind riders barking out directions at me. It happens to me all day long its part of the job. The issue was she was attacking me personally with insults. She crossed the line in my opinion.

Like all my rides though i forgot about it quickly and moved on with a great day and certainly didn't let it effect me or my other riders. I have a very short memory on rides. I thought it would be a good ride to post on the UP.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

CJfrom619 said:


> I absolutely don't let others decide how I treat people especially not my riders. Im always happy and in a good mood but if i get disrespected wether it be at work or in life. I wont put on a smile on for you and accept your $2 tip while saying your welcome. That would be fake and not my character. Trust me I don't mind riders barking out directions at me. It happens to me all day long its part of the job. The issue was she was attacking me personally with insults. She crossed the line in my opinion.
> 
> Like all my rides though i forgot about it quickly and moved on with a great day and certainly didn't let it effect me or my other riders. I have a very short memory on rides. I thought it would be a good ride to post on the UP.


I must have missed the part about attacking you personally with insults. Ya that's not right. Yes it was a good story for you to post on UP.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Respect goes a long way with me, I am glad you did not take the money. Sometimes making a point is more valuable than cash.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

Never too old to learn a lesson. Going to church of all things. Well played.


----------



## forrest m (Feb 21, 2019)

I think refusing the tip was a good way to let the woman know that throwing her money at people won't make them respect her. Her response demonstrates that refusing the tip worked.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

CJfrom619 said:


> And it felt good. First and maybe only time I'll turn down a cash tip. Im someone who is grateful if a rider gives me .50 cents in quarters as a tip because thats .50 cents more then most riders tip.
> 
> This was my first pickup of the day. She was an older lady with a 4.96 rating so I thought it was gonna be an uneventful ride. She gets in the car and immediately asked me to take a right out of her apartment complex. As i take a right turn out of the street she yells " I said take a left. Great now were going to have to go the long way around!". She continues for another minute being disrespectful asking me how hard is it to follow directions. Now mind you i grew up 1 mile away from her. I know the area better then the mailman. Me going right or left made no difference but if a rider has a preference then thats good enough for me I won't fight them. I dont say another word the entire ride. She continues to bark directions all the way to her destination which was a church 2 miles down the street.
> 
> ...


I would have ejected her.

I had a grumpy old man pax who put the wrong destination address in, tried to blame me for it and then tried to shout over me while I explained his error to him. I calmly told him that the only thing that prevented me from dumping him there and then was because he had limited mobility.

These cranky old folk in God's waiting room probably have a lot on their minds, but even still... not acceptable.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

wow 76 rides for 900 is alot of work


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

I had an old MAGA grumper from MD Anderson Cancer Center. 

I guess he didn't like where I pulled up. First thing he says, "You don't have a clue what you're doing do you?" To which I replied, "I've been bringing my father here several times a week for the past few months. This is the best spot to pickup and avoid traffic."

He ignored my statement and continued to repeat the same complaint, mentioning how he uses Lyft instead of Uber now because the Uber drivers can't figure it out (we've all heard that one before).

Ya, I 1*'ed a cancer patient.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

CJfrom619 said:


> As i take a right turn out of the street she yells " I said take a left. Great now were going to have to go the long way around!".


"Would you like me to play it back for you on the dash camera?"

I can certainly understand getting confused about right and left. That happens with my Significant Other on a regular basis. It's become a stock phrase with us for me to say, "Oh, you mean the other left."

The real issue, which you're clear on, is the attitude she had. Or as we might say, "How very Christian of her!"

I'm laughing at the moment, because auto-correct changed "dash camera" to "fact camera." Which reminds me, I need to get that sucker installed.


----------



## Hans GrUber (Apr 23, 2016)

CJfrom619 said:


> And it felt good. First and maybe only time I'll turn down a cash tip. Im someone who is grateful if a rider gives me .50 cents in quarters as a tip because thats .50 cents more then most riders tip.
> 
> This was my first pickup of the day. She was an older lady with a 4.96 rating so I thought it was gonna be an uneventful ride. She gets in the car and immediately asked me to take a right out of her apartment complex. As i take a right turn out of the street she yells " I said take a left. Great now were going to have to go the long way around!". She continues for another minute being disrespectful asking me how hard is it to follow directions. Now mind you i grew up 1 mile away from her. I know the area better then the mailman. Me going right or left made no difference but if a rider has a preference then thats good enough for me I won't fight them. I dont say another word the entire ride. She continues to bark directions all the way to her destination which was a church 2 miles down the street.
> 
> ...


It's an old lady, bro. Come on! How happy do you think you are going to be when everything hurts and all your friends are dead. Smh


----------



## NTXDFWDriver2017 (Sep 22, 2017)

ThatGuyPaul said:


> Yea man could still take the money as some reimbursement for dealing with that crap. Go use it on a lotto ticket or give it away who cares.


 Or go buy a burger at McDonalds make you feel better McDonald's is crappy food


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

Take the money, smile, your welcome and 1 star. The rude ones always do seem to be going to church ...


----------



## unitacx (Dec 16, 2018)

I agree on refusing the tip, because that does send a different message:

1* - bad experience or problem rider
refuse tip and no phatic interaction ("you're welcome") - expression that one has been treated disrespectfully.
The direct message is that you did not appreciate the way she acted.


----------



## StephenT (Oct 25, 2016)

blackeleven said:


> This post reminded me of this ride from Morena/Clairemont Dr area. App says Morena to Balboa to Mt. Everest..
> 
> And she has a loud mouth and insists Denver to Clairemont Dr to Burgener through Tecolote yada yada yada
> 
> ...


No requirement to follow the app, or Waze, the Driver's preference or the pax - except during Uber Pool - then obey the app 99% of the time  Liek you I would have preferred Morena to Clairmont Dr, then right on the mount streets - way more direct via faster roads. But the pax is paying, sadly not much for min fare distances, and on the bright side you do earn more per minute now than prior, so the shorter distance is less an issue.

I thin kcj619 handled the situation perfectly. I am generally happy to oblige a rider via their instructions - typically they do know the area better, and they know generally where they are headed whereas I often am trying to figure out if I should make a u-turn or continue or what since the destination is still coming up on the app. 
For those saying he should have taken the $2 and still giving a low star rating, they are missing the point. I don't know if she will change her behavior, but it certainly got her attention to be called out for being an unpleasant rider.
$2 well spent (or not collected in this case).


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

StephenT said:


> But the pax is paying, sadly not much for min fare distances, and on the bright side you do earn more per minute now than prior, so the shorter distance is less an issue.


There is a flaw in your logic. The fact that the pax is paying does not, by itself, give them route choice privilege.

I recently flew back from Houston to San Francisco. I paid for my ticket, but that was not sufficient for me to be able to choose the route. Even if I had got all the other passengers on the plane to agree with my preferred route, the choice of route would still be the pilot's. Why? Because I paid a pre-agreed, fixed price for my ticket. Had I chartered a plane and were paying by the hour then of course I would be able to tell the pilot to fly wherever I wanted.

It's the same for buses. You are a paying pax on the bus. But that's not sufficient to be able to tell the driver, "hang a left at the light, bro, my house will be the third on the right".

And it's the same for rideshare. The pax now pays a pre-agreed, fixed price for their transportation from point A to point B. It used to be the case that they paid per mile and per minute, which did indeed buy them route choice privilege, but this is no longer the case.

When pax ask for a special route I will grant their wish if I don't care which way we go. But if I do not like their proposed route then I will overrule them. If there is pushback after that then I pull over and offer them the opportunity to alight from my car and look for another driver who might better suit their needs.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

CJfrom619 said:


> And it felt good. First and maybe only time I'll turn down a cash tip. Im someone who is grateful if a rider gives me .50 cents in quarters as a tip because thats .50 cents more then most riders tip.
> 
> This was my first pickup of the day. She was an older lady with a 4.96 rating so I thought it was gonna be an uneventful ride. She gets in the car and immediately asked me to take a right out of her apartment complex. As i take a right turn out of the street she yells " I said take a left. Great now were going to have to go the long way around!". She continues for another minute being disrespectful asking me how hard is it to follow directions. Now mind you i grew up 1 mile away from her. I know the area better then the mailman. Me going right or left made no difference but if a rider has a preference then thats good enough for me I won't fight them. I dont say another word the entire ride. She continues to bark directions all the way to her destination which was a church 2 miles down the street.
> 
> ...


You rejecting her tip accomplishes nothing. Nada, zip, zilch!


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

RideshareUSA said:


> You rejecting her tip accomplishes nothing. Nada, zip, zilch!


Cool.


----------



## Kyanar (Dec 14, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> There is a flaw in your logic. The fact that the pax is paying does not, by itself, give them route choice privilege.


Unfortunately in my state it actually _does_. Any passenger routing preference must legally be followed, which I can only assume is born out of the taxi industry's business model of long-hauling as much as possible and targeting tolled routes with almost ballistic missile precision.

I wonder how that will work when/if they launch Pool here. I'd definitely be declining those -o:


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

CJfrom619 said:


> And it felt good. First and maybe only time I'll turn down a cash tip. Im someone who is grateful if a rider gives me .50 cents in quarters as a tip because thats .50 cents more then most riders tip.
> 
> This was my first pickup of the day. She was an older lady with a 4.96 rating so I thought it was gonna be an uneventful ride. She gets in the car and immediately asked me to take a right out of her apartment complex. As i take a right turn out of the street she yells " I said take a left. Great now were going to have to go the long way around!". She continues for another minute being disrespectful asking me how hard is it to follow directions. Now mind you i grew up 1 mile away from her. I know the area better then the mailman. Me going right or left made no difference but if a rider has a preference then thats good enough for me I won't fight them. I dont say another word the entire ride. She continues to bark directions all the way to her destination which was a church 2 miles down the street.
> 
> ...


I have one tip return I always have regretted not doing...when you hear how I wanted it to go down you will understand why I chose not to.

Get to the pickup and it is a teenaged girl standing at the end of the driveway with two full size bags.
I am full on ready to refuse this unaccompanied minor probably 20+$ ride to the airport when the mother starts finally walking out of the garage door.

Now, this works..no problem right?
Wrong.
As I am trying to load their luggage one of the luggage handles refuses to go down.

No way in hell this is fitting in my car (Chevy HHR, and no I am not about to put one of these women up front or the luggage). So I am stuck, nothing either of them can do, the danged thing is just flat busted.

So I ask how much time till their flight, nope they have not scheduled this day properly and they are not going to ha e a lot of time once we do finally get to the airport.

So, I ask her if making the flight is more important to her than her bags handle (it is an old bag and it broke when she went to move it, literally we heard the little sproink noise )...she says they have to make their flight.

Out come my tools and I proceed to, very efficiently and without causing more harm to her bag, remove the offending handle.
Seriously, this goes down so fast one might think I have practice taking complex machinery apart...stripping them down to useful or valuable components and moving them out fast.

And we are on our way.

Great conversation smooth flow through traffic...make better time than either were expecting because I went my preferred route which, barring an accident, is actually faster and about the same mileage.

Pull up to curbside and help with the broken bag to the actual curb (and over into the walk...usually I pull out of the back and raise the handles but don't go any further...)

She asks me to hold on as I turn to leave and makes a big show of handing me 1 dollar. Turns and doesn't say a word...

I literally am standing there much longer than I ever would just jaw droppingly offended.

Now, we don't get to keep addresses on the apps anymore but the house had a very easily identifiable mailbox, one of these beach themed garbage pieces you see here in Florida...and I wanted so badly to take that dollar and write a nice pleasant note about understanding how tight times could be that someone uses the same POS piece of luggage until it finally falls apart and how being that poor, they weren't as was obvious from the conversation in the car, they probably needed that dollar more than I did...
Plus, maybe a little "tip" for her about how such small "shorting the tip" amounts are often more insulting than not tipping and how I would just rather that next time she simply save the time and spit at me...

But, as much as I wanted to, I kinda felt that might be crossing a line...

Still see that mailbox when I am on that road picking up passengers in that neighborhood...yet another reason I don't carry cash.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> She asks me to hold on as I turn to leave and makes a big show of handing me 1 dollar.


- "I'm sorry, I can't take that. You'll obviously be wanting change, and I don't carry any".


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

RideshareUSA said:


> You rejecting her tip accomplishes nothing.


To me, it's the equivalent of tipping a bad server one penny. Put me down with the ones who consider it money well spent.



Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> I wanted so badly to take that dollar and write a nice pleasant note about understanding how tight times could be that someone uses the same POS piece of luggage until it finally falls apart


I disagree with you. A bunch of years ago (like about 20) I was on a business trip to northern California. For the return trip, we were going to fly from SFO to Houston. (We means me, plus one of my bosses.)

When we reached SFO, my large suitcase decided that was the right time for a handle to fail. The handle came loose from one (but not both) of its moorings. And this was before luggage with wheels.

I managed, and of course, the suitcase never made another trip. It was a good one at one time, and apparently that was the time for it to stop working correctly. It happens sometimes.


----------



## Zabihjan (Mar 24, 2016)

You guys in USA are so lucky with your tip culture. My tips in UK averages between 2 to 10 if I am lucky. I do over 100 trips per week and have 4.97 rating and a clean car.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Zabihjan said:


> You guys in USA are so lucky with your tip culture. My tips in UK averages between 2 to 10 if I am lucky. I do over 100 trips per week and have 4.97 rating and a clean car.


Yeah, but what do you get paid per mile and per minute?

Here in the US, restaurant wait staff have a lower minimum wage legally.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

LA Husky said:


> Next time take the cash and then 1* her, feels much better


I was going to type EXACTLY the same sentence!


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Dice Man said:


> I was going to type EXACTLY the same sentence!


Me taking her $2 and saying thank you would have given her exactly what she wants. Some of you guys can't be that desperate to turn down $2 to make a point to someone.

I wanted her to know that her money was no good to me. She got the point.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

CJfrom619 said:


> Me taking her $2 and saying thank you would have given her exactly what she wants. Some of you guys can't be that desperate to turn down $2 to make a point to someone.
> 
> I wanted her to know that her money was no good to me. She got the point.


No problem if it makes you feel more comfortable.
May be if I was in the situation, I've done the same.


----------



## Zabihjan (Mar 24, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> Yeah, but what do you get paid per mile and per minute?
> 
> Here in the US, restaurant wait staff have a lower minimum wage legally.


£1.25 per mile 15p per minute and we pay nearly £6 for a gallon of gas and nearly £4000 per year insurance and 3 times vehicle check by authorities costing over £250 and all the crap traffic


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

CJfrom619 said:


> Me taking her $2 and saying thank you would have given her exactly what she wants. Some of you guys can't be that desperate to turn down $2 to make a point to someone.
> 
> I wanted her to know that her money was no good to me. She got the point.


Cutting of your nose to spite your face. Yup, great strategy!


----------



## unitacx (Dec 16, 2018)

RideshareUSA said:


> Cutting of your nose to spite your face. Yup, great strategy!


$2 - more like squeezing a zit.

$2 on an average run (depending, of course) is good for making up for the huge amounts we receive from the fares, but a single $2 won't even buy a cup of coffee at a Starbucks.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Zabihjan said:


> £1.25 per mile 15p per minute and we pay nearly £6 for a gallon of gas and nearly £4000 per year insurance and 3 times vehicle check by authorities costing over £250 and all the crap traffic


56p per mile, 24p per minute in San Francisco, with downtown traffic that's just as bad as central London's. Rates in Los Angeles are even lower and LA traffic makes London traffic look like the autobahn. Half an hour to go 1-2 miles is common.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

unitacx said:


> $2 - more like squeezing a zit.
> 
> $2 on an average run (depending, of course) is good for making up for the huge amounts we receive from the fares, but a single $2 won't even buy a cup of coffee at a Starbucks.


That's why you should go to McDonald's and buy two coffee's.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Zabihjan said:


> £1.25 per mile 15p per minute and we pay nearly £6 for a gallon of gas and nearly £4000 per year insurance and 3 times vehicle check by authorities costing over £250 and all the crap traffic


So almost 3 times what I'm getting per mile, but your operating costs are a lot higher.

That cost for insurance is terrible!!


----------



## shirleyujest (Jul 19, 2015)

Benjamin M said:


> I deal with it on a daily basis. They don't care if you have GPS, even when it has real-time traffic information.
> 
> I've also had tons of people that don't want to take the highway, rather drive straight through the city with more traffic and tons of lights. Not a single pax can give me a reason, other than thinking it's shorter. I have to point out it's nearly twice the duration and that it's harder on my car - brakes and fuel efficiency.
> 
> To the OP - bravo!! You handled that perfectly!!


Try doing this as a woman! Some people think you can't have a uterus and a brain at the same time, insisting on giving you directions the entire trip.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

shirleyujest said:


> Try doing this as a woman! Some people think you can't have a uterus and a brain at the same time, insisting on giving you directions the entire trip.


Trust me men get the same treatment. Riders are always trying to give directions all day long. My favorite riders are the ones who take a long ride and won't say anything until we get like a mile from their destination and then they insist on giving you turn by turn directions until you get to their location. You have to have alot of patience in this job or your gonna be an angry person all day.

I can see your point though im guessing female drivers would get it more then men.


----------



## Norm22 (Feb 10, 2018)

I know the OP personally and he is the last driver to deserve that treatment. Nice one man, I never think of anything that clever in time. I just toss the 2 bucks in my console, swipe the 1 star and drive. Maybe a "whatever" or "see you next Tuesday" comment after the door closes. She reminds me of some coachella "ladies" several decades younger but just as nasty.



shirleyujest said:


> Try doing this as a woman! Some people think you can't have a uterus and a brain at the same time, insisting on giving you directions the entire trip.


I can only imagine, what sucks is when you tell them "I know" after every right or left turn they suggest and they just keep on doing it.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Norm22 said:


> I know the OP personally and he is the last driver to deserve that treatment. Nice one man, I never think of anything that clever in time. I just toss the 2 bucks in my console, swipe the 1 star and drive. Maybe a "whatever" or "see you next Tuesday" comment after the door closes. She reminds me of some coachella "ladies" several decades younger but just as nasty.
> 
> 
> I can only imagine, what sucks is when you tell them "I know" after every right or left turn they suggest and they just keep on doing it.


Love see you next Tuesday. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Aloha Time (May 4, 2019)

For me, the moment she showed remorse I would have thrown in a smile and said, "Just have a good day." Some people, old or not, have crappy days. I know I have them. I won't make excuses for this particular old lady, but will say that with age people tend to get grumpier and have less patience. Take the age factor away and I would have done the same if the rider realized their behavior was rude and/or curt. Yes we should not take abuse lightly, but grumpiness, well, I will give them some wiggle room.


----------



## unitacx (Dec 16, 2018)

CJfrom619 said:


> are the ones who take a long ride and won't say anything until we get like a mile from their destination and then they insist on giving you turn by turn directions until you get to their location.


I'm okay with that. While people are used to GPS, they still are not used to the GPS giving good end-of-trip directions. Or maybe they are, but still haven't fully assimilated it.

Part of this is the fact that people do second-guess GPS for familiar areas, and few people take GPS at face value for their local neighborhood. There is some validity to that, since nuances regarding turns and optimum access are often not picked up by the GPS.

As to pax, I'll usually go with the pax' instructions for the last 1/2 mile because even if the GPS is optimum, the pax won't get it wrong at that point. I'd follow this even if the Pax is a PITA, although I guess if I were at the "keep the tip" stage, maybe not. (Or maybe even in those circumstances -- I hadn't thought about it.)


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

unitacx said:


> While people are used to GPS, they still are not used to the GPS giving good end-of-trip directions.


And sometimes the GPS directions are wrong. I trust the rider to know their own development.

Case in point: A couple of blocks from my house, the road jogs over to the left by TWO FEET. Every, and I mean every, GPS tells the driver to "turn left."

If they follow those instructions, they end up going several blocks out of their way. Because the GPS wants them to turn right a fraction of a second later. Any person following a human's verbal instructions would have just gone straight through the intersection.

So no, the GPS is still going to get it wrong. Are they good? Sure, but not as good as a human who has lived there for several years.


----------



## Aloha Time (May 4, 2019)

unitacx said:


> I'm okay with that. While people are used to GPS, they still are not used to the GPS giving good end-of-trip directions. Or maybe they are, but still haven't fully assimilated it.
> 
> Part of this is the fact that people do second-guess GPS for familiar areas, and few people take GPS at face value for their local neighborhood. There is some validity to that, since nuances regarding turns and optimum access are often not picked up by the GPS.
> 
> As to pax, I'll usually go with the pax' instructions for the last 1/2 mile because even if the GPS is optimum, the pax won't get it wrong at that point. I'd follow this even if the Pax is a PITA, although I guess if I were at the "keep the tip" stage, maybe not. (Or maybe even in those circumstances -- I hadn't thought about it.)


Such was the case for me yesterday. At the very end of my drive, my pax instructed me to turn right on Washington Ave as opposed to crossing Washington and continuing on Pyramid to get to Valley View. We were near his destination which I was also familiar with and to appease the pax, I did follow his advice the last stretch of the leg. Sometimes A to B is not possible and had I taken the GPS route it would have taken me on an almost loop de loop.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

unitacx said:


> I'm okay with that. While people are used to GPS, they still are not used to the GPS giving good end-of-trip directions. Or maybe they are, but still haven't fully assimilated it.
> 
> Part of this is the fact that people do second-guess GPS for familiar areas, and few people take GPS at face value for their local neighborhood. There is some validity to that, since nuances regarding turns and optimum access are often not picked up by the GPS.
> 
> As to pax, I'll usually go with the pax' instructions for the last 1/2 mile because even if the GPS is optimum, the pax won't get it wrong at that point. I'd follow this even if the Pax is a PITA, although I guess if I were at the "keep the tip" stage, maybe not. (Or maybe even in those circumstances -- I hadn't thought about it.)


Yea your absolutely right...if GPS is gonna fail you its gonna be at the destination. Some of these neighborhoods have alleys behind them which GPS loves to tell you to drop people off at.


----------



## JaxJim (Mar 4, 2019)

CJfrom619 said:


> And it felt good. First and maybe only time I'll turn down a cash tip. Im someone who is grateful if a rider gives me .50 cents in quarters as a tip because thats .50 cents more then most riders tip.
> 
> This was my first pickup of the day. She was an older lady with a 4.96 rating so I thought it was gonna be an uneventful ride. She gets in the car and immediately asked me to take a right out of her apartment complex. As i take a right turn out of the street she yells " I said take a left. Great now were going to have to go the long way around!". She continues for another minute being disrespectful asking me how hard is it to follow directions. Now mind you i grew up 1 mile away from her. I know the area better then the mailman. Me going right or left made no difference but if a rider has a preference then thats good enough for me I won't fight them. I dont say another word the entire ride. She continues to bark directions all the way to her destination which was a church 2 miles down the street.
> 
> ...


I can relate I once gave a young woman a free ride in the taxi because she thought I was trying to gyp her by taking her a couple blocks the long way. Felt good to not take her money to make my point that I really didn't care about her little $4 ride and I really wasn't trying to run the meter up by 25 cents.


----------



## StephenT (Oct 25, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> There is a flaw in your logic. The fact that the pax is paying does not, by itself, give them route choice privilege.
> 
> I recently flew back from Houston to San Francisco. I paid for my ticket, but that was not sufficient for me to be able to choose the route. Even if I had got all the other passengers on the plane to agree with my preferred route, the choice of route would still be the pilot's. Why? Because I paid a pre-agreed, fixed price for my ticket. Had I chartered a plane and were paying by the hour then of course I would be able to tell the pilot to fly wherever I wanted.
> 
> ...


Wow. Please don't get hung up on the particulars in a oversimplified example.
There was no flaw in My logic in terms of My own moral compass and choices.
My standard level of Service for a polite Rider that books UberX or above is to do My best to accommodate their requests as I move them from point A to point b. Sometimes that means I will pull over at the Circle K so they can run in to buy something, other times I tell them I need to end the trip when they exit the vehicle and "no, I won't drive thru the drive-thru at McDonalds". Your mileage may vary and how you opt to interact with pax is up to you.
This morning a rider climbed in and requested a u-turn and then to take a northound (in-land) freeway. It was a much better route than uber's nav had presented, although I could have shaved 1 minute of time by doubling the mileage and going around traffic - I didn't. I mentioned the alt route and let the pax have the option. My car, my rules and my rules are to try to provide the best service I can for uberX or above pax. By forcing a route I could have upped My earning, possibly arrived at the same time or maybe faster - but at risk of the pax being unhappy/dissatisfied. He obviously rides often and knows the various routes, so taking the second most direct route was his choice.

Your example of the airplane is humorous because that isn't how air travel works at all. There are set routes in place for safety and punctuality. Not to mention the Pilots work for the airline and there is no independent contracting. They are work with Air Traffic Controllers, Airport Management, Ground ops, and a half dozen other agencies to make Air Travel safe. As for choosing a route, you absolutely do have the choice - when you booked your ticket. You opted for a direct, non-stop route between houston and SFO. You probably had the option of flying Houston to New York to SFO with a overnight layover, but that price/feature combination did not suit you. So if you wish to draw the similarity to uber, it would be UberPool/Express where you have agreed on the price and being transported from point a to point b with little to no control over you actual arrival time and route taken.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

StephenT said:


> There was no flaw in My logic in terms of My own moral compass and choices.


No, my response has nothing to do with you or your choices. My post covered the pax; specifically the fact that they do not have the right to decide the route in rideshare vehicles. If you personally choose to offer route choice as an extra, or water or treats or foot massages, that's a different matter.


> Your example of the airplane is humorous because that isn't how air travel works at all. There are set routes in place for safety and punctuality. Not to mention the Pilots work for the airline and there is no independent contracting. They are work with Air Traffic Controllers, Airport Management, Ground ops, and a half dozen other agencies to make Air Travel safe.


Again, no. The way that it works is that the pilot files a flight plan with air traffic control, and deviations from that flight plan are permissible provided that ATC is notified before the deviation. The experienced air traveller will sometimes have been on flights where the pilot addresses the passengers to say that there is bad weather on the original route and that he is re-routing to go around it, for example.


> As for choosing a route, you absolutely do have the choice - when you booked your ticket. You opted for a direct, non-stop route between houston and SFO.


Again, no. My post referred to passengers being able to give directions to the vehicle operator while the journey is under way. This has nothing to do with selecting lay-over points.


> So if you wish to draw the similarity to uber, it would be UberPool/Express where you have agreed on the price and being transported from point a to point b with little to no control over you actual arrival time and route taken. :wink:


Again, no. As you point out with your example of Uber Pool, the relevant factor in determining whether or not route choice is offered is indeed the fact that the pax agreed to a fixed price for being transported from A to B. As you state, the pax agrees on the fixed price with Uber Pool and therefore does not get to choose the route. It is exactly the same with UberX - the pax agrees on the fixed price to be taken from A to B, with no control over route taken.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

CJfrom619 said:


> And it felt good. First and maybe only time I'll turn down a cash tip. Im someone who is grateful if a rider gives me .50 cents in quarters as a tip because thats .50 cents more then most riders tip.
> 
> This was my first pickup of the day. She was an older lady with a 4.96 rating so I thought it was gonna be an uneventful ride. She gets in the car and immediately asked me to take a right out of her apartment complex. As i take a right turn out of the street she yells " I said take a left. Great now were going to have to go the long way around!". She continues for another minute being disrespectful asking me how hard is it to follow directions. Now mind you i grew up 1 mile away from her. I know the area better then the mailman. Me going right or left made no difference but if a rider has a preference then thats good enough for me I won't fight them. I dont say another word the entire ride. She continues to bark directions all the way to her destination which was a church 2 miles down the street.
> 
> ...


Wow, I wonder if that was the lady that I had today.


----------

